# Chainsaw Carving in Mass



## Lawnmowerboy48 (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't have my camera with me the past couple times that I have gone home from school but there is a new 'country store' I believe that is what they call themselves that does chainsaw carving. It is right off of exit 16 on route 2 on 202 south so if any of you are in the area is definitely worth checking out. I will try to remember my camera next time I go home some pretty nice pieces there.


----------

